# WiFi frequency of Kindle 3



## AlexisW (Nov 21, 2010)

I have noticed that there is absolutely no mention of the WiFi frequency of the Kindle 3.

I have a Cisco E2000 router that has 2.4GHz and 5GHz. At 2.4GHz the Kindle finds the network and connects - no problem. At 5GHz the Kindle cannot find the network. It's the same with the Wii BTW.

It seems to me that this is pretty important information and a probable cause for those that cannot connect to their home wireless network.

Comments?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Kindle 3 is listed on the Amazon product page as an 802.11b/g device which means it doesn't work on the 5mHz  band.

Mike


----------



## AlexisW (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you Mike.

I'm not very wifi savy and would never have figured that out.


----------

